# Heartbeat Gender Theory



## Sarz86

Hi all,
Can anyone confirm the heartbeat gender theory?
With my first baby the heartbeat was always low around 135 and i had a boy.
With this baby the heartbeat is high 155-160. I dont find out gender til 25th July :-( xx


----------



## Miss_Cellany

I'm having a boy and the heart rate was 160 at 16 weeks so it didn't work for me.


----------



## Sarz86

Oh ok thanks for reply x


----------



## Emma93

Worked for me! Always between 145-158 and I'm having a little girl xxx


----------



## fairsinger

My girls always have heartbeats at 150 and above. My son's was 130s-140s. The theory has held true for all of my babies! However, my sister's heartbeat was in the 120s and everyone thought she would be born a boy, so I know the theory doesn't hold true for everyone.


----------



## Dream.dream

It's not really true . My boys heart beats have both been higher sothey should have been girls . I really think it has more to do with the individual baby .


----------



## Radiance

I have never gone by the heartbeat theory, my 1st (daughter) and 2nd (son) had the exact same range :) Not sure about this one though! I've only heard it twice and they never told me what it was.


----------



## goddessathena

My doc said my baby's heartrate was about 150-160, then it was 148 at my anomaly scan, and she's a girl!


----------



## Sarahpg

mine has been 148-160bpm and it is a girl, so true for me!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Yeah my first (boy) had a heartbeat always around the 150's so didn't work for me. This one has been in the 160's and I have a huge mothers instinct that it is a girl still deciding whether or not to find out!


----------



## teacup22

In comparison to my sons which was around 130 at 20 weeks my current pregnancy (girl) is 150, so yea works for me :)


----------



## Pearls18

The heartbeat theory is a misconception, studies have only confirmed heartbeats to differ in this way in regards to gender while the mother is in labour, not earlier on in pregnancy.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I posted a similar thread the other day as my midwife said to me after listening to baby's heartbeat that it sounded like a boy's.
Most of the answers though said that there was no truth in it.

I remember dd3's was in the 150's and this one at 16 weeks was 130 so I'm hoping it holds true for me. I can't remember my 1st too though :)


----------



## Hope115

Not true for me... First was 174, then follow up was 164 so i was thinking girl.... Nope boy!


----------



## Sarz86

Thank you for all your replies! Am hoping its right for me, desperate for a girl  x


----------



## Pearls18

Good luck hun :flower: know the feeling xx


----------



## Gemie

Wrong! 160 and he's a boy.


----------



## mummytobe_93

my babies heartbeat has always been between 145-165 and she is a girl :)


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

My babies heart beat is always is the 160s, and he's a "he", so it's wrong for me.


----------



## 4boys1girl

all of my boys had lower heartrates. my girl was 160's. this baby has been as high as 181 and as low as in the 140's (but always higher then 140). We found out today it is a girl. So for me, heartrate is TRUE :)


----------

